# nuclear engineering career in UAE



## nuke

Hi guys,
I am currently applying for a job as a nuclear engineer in UAE. I do want to move there, so moving itself isn't a matter to me, but I do wonder about salary/compensation. The position I am currently apply for is a UAE government position (nuclear engineer + ~ 7 yrs experience, don't know what the job title is, I am currenty a senior nuc. engineer). 

My question is, assuming i get the job, 
Could i expect a salary something like X 1.5 or X 2 of what I am making here in US? (just the base salary itself, excluding other benefits like housing allow. car, etc.) 

They did ask me what I currently make, excluding the tax and I gave my honest answer. Any guys working either at FANR or ENEC in UAE?


----------



## Jynxgirl

This really depends on what you are currently making what to expect. 

I am assuming you are going to be in the 35 to 45k range for the base salary. Once you are over 25 to 35k (depending on family size and childrens ages - older kids - more activities and those activities are EXPENSIVE here) or 15k (single), the extra money above that range starts to wash out in the comparison of livings costs and that money is 'savings'and so savings amount here vs there pretty much is the same at the end of the day. Most western single expats can easily go through 10k a month going out and doing normal activies where as that same expat in the usa could live a much similar life style on half that money in most large us cities, excluding maybe LA and NYC where costs are pretty high as well.


----------



## nuke

Thanks Jynxgirl. I guess my magic number needs to be 40k base to justify the move. Thanks again!


----------



## devonshire

nuke said:


> Thanks Jynxgirl. I guess my magic number needs to be 40k base to justify the move. Thanks again!


If you are a senior engineer just in the USA the median is $145,000, overseas would be much more.


----------



## Evok

Honestly, even from the high expenses I've seen suggested here, the idea of 35k base salary seems quite damn high... maybe I should have negotiated higher cause I'm not getting anywhere near that to move for a similar job, with similar experience.

Was there some confusion in the post meaning 35k/month + 16k/m housing +...+... +... and that was considered a bad offer? 

... on a *purely* hypothetical basis of 50k/month (with housing, all such added), would that have been reasonable?


----------



## nuke

Evok said:


> Honestly, even from the high expenses I've seen suggested here, the idea of 35k base salary seems quite damn high... maybe I should have negotiated higher cause I'm not getting anywhere near that to move for a similar job, with similar experience.
> 
> Was there some confusion in the post meaning 35k/month + 16k/m housing +...+... +... and that was considered a bad offer?
> 
> ... on a *purely* hypothetical basis of 50k/month (with housing, all such added), would that have been reasonable?


Hi evok,
You are right. Turned out the basic salary wasn't even near the amount i was expecting. I tried to negotiate on that but they refused. If your company is a gov. entity, (probably is if you are a nuke) chances are you are kinda stuck with the grade they assign you. With the rest of benefits and allowances, total $$ came close to what i was thinking so i took the offer and guess what..i am here now . I think 50k/month, everything included sounds reasonable for nuke industry here with similar experience level. That's just my opinion. Others may see it differently. lol don't be too. disappointed with low basic salary offer. I was at first...


----------



## Evok

Nuke,

Sounds like we'll be seeing each other very soon then! I thought you had turned down the offer and I was selected because I was cheaper. Glad to know that I got it on my skills and negotiations (/flex!).

I managed to make them move a little bit, but they clearly did not want to move significantly. I thought 50k was reasonable, as I too accepted the author. 

How's it working out for you? I'll PM you soon.


----------



## Chak

Hi Guyz,

Red your post very interesting - I am now in a similar situation as u guyz were, yes, i have a job interview with ENEC next week, wondering what might be the best salary range to negotiate with?, after reading all the posts above i reckon 40K is ongoing?..

I have 10 years on experience in the nuclear industry, wondering if i can negotiate for more money? 

Any suggestions on this much appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## Evok

I'd push for between 45-65 AED/month, after you include all the bonuses, extras, flights home, etc. 

Basic salary won't be that high, but the extras are worth it. 

Regards,

Evok


P.S. If you work for Enec... good chance we run into each other. I don't work for them, but we're close.


----------



## Chak

Cheers Evok, Thanks for the reply Pal,

I was expecting bit more than this considering the expenses in Abudhabi, but this sounds reasonable.

my interview with them was rescheduled couple of times to next week (strange), hope to have a wonderful chat with them next week - keeping everything crossed on that though!!

how is it going for you by the way?! anyway near you have imagined??

Cheers

Chak


----------



## Evok

It's entirely reasonable. 50k AED month is about $165k per year. This is an entirely reasonable salary in the US, even in New York. 

My interview was rescheduled twice. This is common in the area because people always take vacation and the world works on a different timescale. 

It's going well for me. Admittedly only a week into the job, but it seems reasonable. The people are friendly, and they're generally forgiving of etiquette mistakes and even more forgiving of any other type of mistake. I think I made a good decision coming here. 

People say the culture shock can be severe, but it's was not for me. People here, more or less, operate like a good ole boys club with the same protection of women as you'd find in the older South of USA.


----------



## Chak

Hi Evoke,

Yup i agree $165k is a good salary not only in the UK, US but anywhere in the world..

its good that you like the new job

I'm really looking forward to the interview and eventually moving up there (cant wait really!!) , looks like its going to be two sets of interview, they wanna see for a interview in person after the initial telephone chat..

Cheers


----------



## Evok

Chak said:


> Hi Evoke,
> I'm really looking forward to the interview and eventually moving up there (cant wait really!!) , looks like its going to be two sets of interview, they wanna see for a interview in person after the initial telephone chat..


Well when you get in town, post more on the forum and we can go out for a bite. I've had the luxury of having nuclear friends from the 'States who were over here and helped make life just a lot easier to handle. 

I'll be happy to show you the ropes, if I even know them fully, by the time you arrive.


----------



## ohdoyleruels

*College Student*

As the title says, I am still currently in college. However, I want to move to Dubai, whether for a few years or permanently i do not know. How easy do you all think it'd be for a intro level nuclear engineer to find a job in Dubai/what do you think i'd be making?


----------



## NucExpat

ohdoyleruels said:


> As the title says, I am still currently in college. However, I want to move to Dubai, whether for a few years or permanently i do not know. How easy do you all think it'd be for a intro level nuclear engineer to find a job in Dubai/what do you think i'd be making?


I am an experienced (5 years) nuclear engineer and have been looking at jobs in UAE for some time. It seems the companies that are sending people there want them to be experienced (prefer 10+ years). I have noticed that the governemnt agencies from overthere are also taking in expats and they seem to be more flexible. This is just an educated guess but it makes sense that senior people are required to kick off/plan the project initially but once the units start to be built there will probably be room for all levels of experience. Which route do you gus think is better - full time employment or consulting/contract, and which one is easier to get (for consulting positions I have been told to expect ~200k which includes per diem and is close to the 50k/month + expenses quoted here before)


----------



## NucExpat

Evok said:


> Nuke,
> 
> Sounds like we'll be seeing each other very soon then! I thought you had turned down the offer and I was selected because I was cheaper. Glad to know that I got it on my skills and negotiations (/flex!).
> 
> I managed to make them move a little bit, but they clearly did not want to move significantly. I thought 50k was reasonable, as I too accepted the author.
> 
> How's it working out for you? I'll PM you soon.


Evok - how long did it take from you applying to getting to UAE? Also, what is the work culture (relaxed and take-your-time-to-finish or are there tight deadlines that require 8+ hours of intense work to get things done). Thanks.


----------



## Evok

NucExpat said:


> Evok - how long did it take from you applying to getting to UAE? Also, what is the work culture (relaxed and take-your-time-to-finish or are there tight deadlines that require 8+ hours of intense work to get things done). Thanks.




My case is a little strange since I declined the job a while back and only got serious about it as of about October of last year. It moves slowly: about six months. That's actually not that uncommon in our profession for it to take six months to arrange for the next phase of your career. 

I work for the government of UAE at the regulator. It's generally pretty relaxed because of the UAE culture: generally speaking they really value family time and a work/life balance for Western-Expats and those in professional organizations. That said, my version of "relaxed" means below ten hours a day, six days a week. I generally put in about nine hours a day. Your direct line management appears to be the biggest decider if there is a problem with being tight-deadlined and overworked. I was filling a pretty rare position (my particular specialty is rare in the nuclear field), and so we had a lot of backwork to analyze, but even so it has been relatively low stress. 

From what I can see so far, it's a good position to have in the UAE.


EDIT:

1) I don't make 50k/month AED PLUS expenses... I make, including everything except travel to foreign countries on business, close to 50k AED month, so about $165k US/year. 

2) Intro level jobs are hard to find here. UAE has a lot of fresh talent, but they're really trying to build that capital with older folks. That said, they love Americans. 

3) Consulting requires a different skill set (but the pay is generally about $350/hr US). Consultants will be phased out first thing if there is a problem. I recommend getting a proper job. 

4) I'm finally back on the forum... massive internet problems. Sorry Toon.


----------



## Chak

my job interview with ENEC has been postponed for a record 3 times so far, it's already more than 2 months since i was first contacted for job interview, i know the industry we're in is bit slow, but this annoys me a bit. never mind thats how the world works..

the worst part is every time i had to come out of the nuclear plant I'm currently based and wait for a phone call as i cant use mobile inside, hopefully they'll make that magic phone call soon..


----------



## NucExpat

Evok said:


> My case is a little strange since I declined the job a while back and only got serious about it as of about October of last year. It moves slowly: about six months. That's actually not that uncommon in our profession for it to take six months to arrange for the next phase of your career.
> 
> I work for the government of UAE at the regulator. It's generally pretty relaxed because of the UAE culture: generally speaking they really value family time and a work/life balance for Western-Expats and those in professional organizations. That said, my version of "relaxed" means below ten hours a day, six days a week. I generally put in about nine hours a day. Your direct line management appears to be the biggest decider if there is a problem with being tight-deadlined and overworked. I was filling a pretty rare position (my particular specialty is rare in the nuclear field), and so we had a lot of backwork to analyze, but even so it has been relatively low stress.
> 
> From what I can see so far, it's a good position to have in the UAE.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 1) I don't make 50k/month AED PLUS expenses... I make, including everything except travel to foreign countries on business, close to 50k AED month, so about $165k US/year.
> 
> 2) Intro level jobs are hard to find here. UAE has a lot of fresh talent, but they're really trying to build that capital with older folks. That said, they love Americans.
> 
> 3) Consulting requires a different skill set (but the pay is generally about $350/hr US). Consultants will be phased out first thing if there is a problem. I recommend getting a proper job.
> 
> 4) I'm finally back on the forum... massive internet problems. Sorry Toon.


thanks and sorry for misquoting you earlier regarding the pay....

What is the mix of people there like with respect to the background - are there many Europeans as well in addition to the Americans? I would think there to be a great number of Eastern Europeans simply because they would get a bigger pay bump than the Americans by moving to the UAE. Also, does the management speak English and are the natives in general welcoming people toward the Americans...last one...does the employer encourage learning of the Arabic and do you think that knowledge of the language down the road would create a significant career benefit? (thanks in advance for the feedback and sorry for these many questions)


----------



## Evok

NucExpat said:


> thanks and sorry for misquoting you earlier regarding the pay....
> 
> What is the mix of people there like with respect to the background - are there many Europeans as well in addition to the Americans? I would think there to be a great number of Eastern Europeans simply because they would get a bigger pay bump than the Americans by moving to the UAE. Also, does the management speak English and are the natives in general welcoming people toward the Americans...last one...does the employer encourage learning of the Arabic and do you think that knowledge of the language down the road would create a significant career benefit? (thanks in advance for the feedback and sorry for these many questions)



I work with three Eastern Europeans, one Western European, three female natives, three male natives in my immediate surroundings. It's a pretty good mix. The Expats are generally elder with significant experience, and they've done a good job of finding complementary Expats (e.g. One guy specialized in X, I'm specialized in Y). The natives have been extremely friendly, and they absolutely love Americans. If you read the Federal Law 06 of 2009 (basically the kickoff of their nuclear program), they base a lot of their regulations on other countries, and the head of the regulator in UAE is a former US-NRC. 

Everyone in the office speaks English, which varies from ok (communication is possible, but clarification is hard) to excellent (multiple years in the US/UK, so even idioms are possible). In most cases the English is good. 

Management in my area is thinking about putting together a starter Arabic course. They're very encouraging of learning the language, but they do not see this as a requirement at all. I can tell you that I'm starting to learn on my own. 

Finally a word of advice so you have the right framework: while the locals do love Americans, and engineering expertise is valued highly here, and the final hiring decision in all (almost) all cases goes back to a native, the advice of who they should hire often comes from someone who has worked in industry. Show up with your best game if you apply because you might end up on the phone opposite of a twenty year experience reactor operator from Canada or ten year nuclear security specialist from France. Some people will give you the impression that you just show up and you're loved, and *if* you're allowed to show up that's true, but that bar can be set quite high in our field. This country *really* doesn't want to end up with a Fukushima, and so you've got to fight a wall of qualified expats and then also impress the deciding local. 


OK, prepare for the long string of "too long, didn't read." :tongue1:


----------



## yugo

Hi, I am kind of new to the forum and had a few questions. I am working as a senior engineer at a nuclear facility in Canada and I was asked to submit my CV to ENEC. Now I have about 3.5 years of experience in different industries and was wondering what would the pay be like for someone like me. 

I have not submitted my CV yet as I have to prepare one so if any of you guys working at ENEC could give me some basic information that ENEC specifically looks for on CV, that would be very helpful. I understand that there is a lot of details on how to write a CV but just want to know if anything specific should be added for ENEC.

I was not provided any details for the job yet so I am waiting on that before I submit my CV

Also, where are most of these jobs located currently as I have not been able to find that information

I would really appreciate it if any of you guys could help me with this.

Thanks


----------



## Evok

yugo said:


> Now I have about 3.5 years of experience in different industries and was wondering what would the pay be like for someone like me.



~150-200k USD after *everything* is included, e.g. cash payout for your ticket travel, etc. 



yugo said:


> I have not submitted my CV yet as I have to prepare one so if any of you guys working at ENEC could give me some basic information that ENEC specifically looks for on CV, that would be very helpful. I understand that there is a lot of details on how to write a CV but just want to know if anything specific should be added for ENEC.


In-field experience, preferably a mix of industrial + training background. Expect that they really want a smooth transition for the start of the Barakah Nuclear Power Plan (thus show a steady hand), and a love of training other people (because they're trying to get their Emirati staff prepped for takeover). 

Don't show aggressiveness (haha, American telling a Canadian that), and ensure that you're well prepared (read the rest of the forum) for how to cope with moving here. 

Good luck, and feel free to PM me if you want more background.


----------



## yugo

Evok said:


> ~150-200k USD after *everything* is included, e.g. cash payout for your ticket travel, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> In-field experience, preferably a mix of industrial + training background. Expect that they really want a smooth transition for the start of the Barakah Nuclear Power Plan (thus show a steady hand), and a love of training other people (because they're trying to get their Emirati staff prepped for takeover).
> 
> Don't show aggressiveness (haha, American telling a Canadian that), and ensure that you're well prepared (read the rest of the forum) for how to cope with moving here.
> 
> Good luck, and feel free to PM me if you want more background.


Thanks for the advice Evok, I will update you if I hear anything back. I have been reading some other threads on how much the costs etc are and trying to get an idea as to what I should be getting. The housing seems to be the biggest expense. I am single so currently no issues with paying for kids education. 

Should I wait for them to provide me a job description as I am unsure currently on what they are considering me for before submitting a CV to them? Are most of the jobs training based e.g. you train other people?


----------



## yugo

Sorry forgot to ask, what do you mean by not showing aggressiveness? Like just talk to them calmly if I do get an interview? Sorry I did not understand that part of your post


----------



## Evok

yugo said:


> Sorry forgot to ask, what do you mean by not showing aggressiveness? Like just talk to them calmly if I do get an interview? Sorry I did not understand that part of your post


Frustrations come fast and interviews can be higher than normal stress because of language barrier. In the US its more common as an interviewee to stress things you think you can add to the company, specifically self-starting initiatives (at least in my prior positions this was basically a requirement). Initiative isn't punished here, but you need to stress more that you're looking to take direction. Generally I've found this to be most successful when I'm trying to help an Emirati form how to execute their vision, rather than their direct orders. 

This isn't terribly clear, so I'll give an example, summing the successful interview into a few sentences. 

US: Hi. I'm Awesome. You're awesome, and here's how I prove to you I know your company's background. Here's how my awesome can leverage your assets to make you more awesome, by me generating an successful, independent but synergistic branching product line/research/method-of-routine-operations. 

UAE: Hi. I'm awesome. Your country is awesome (no explanation needed). I'm aware of your goals. I'm still awesome and have specific skills. Your people need those skills. I will be a valuable cog in your greater machine until you can use my template to stamp out a local version of me, and I will actively help you understand my template and stamp that local version of me. 





... 


...


Reading this it makes me almost sad how much I sound like Barney from How I Met Your Mother. 

Penultimately, I got a great place to live, and pay 55k AED/year for a 600 sqft studio, but that's my biggest expense by far. 

Finally, I advise waiting until you get a job description, but in my case, the job description was along the lines of "Know. Everything. Do. Everything." with a level of generic that made it mostly useless.


----------



## yugo

Evok said:


> Frustrations come fast and interviews can be higher than normal stress because of language barrier. In the US its more common as an interviewee to stress things you think you can add to the company, specifically self-starting initiatives (at least in my prior positions this was basically a requirement). Initiative isn't punished here, but you need to stress more that you're looking to take direction. Generally I've found this to be most successful when I'm trying to help an Emirati form how to execute their vision, rather than their direct orders.
> 
> This isn't terribly clear, so I'll give an example, summing the successful interview into a few sentences.
> 
> US: Hi. I'm Awesome. You're awesome, and here's how I prove to you I know your company's background. Here's how my awesome can leverage your assets to make you more awesome, by me generating an successful, independent but synergistic branching product line/research/method-of-routine-operations.
> 
> UAE: Hi. I'm awesome. Your country is awesome (no explanation needed). I'm aware of your goals. I'm still awesome and have specific skills. Your people need those skills. I will be a valuable cog in your greater machine until you can use my template to stamp out a local version of me, and I will actively help you understand my template and stamp that local version of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Reading this it makes me almost sad how much I sound like Barney from How I Met Your Mother.
> 
> Penultimately, I got a great place to live, and pay 55k AED/year for a 600 sqft studio, but that's my biggest expense by far.
> 
> Finally, I advise waiting until you get a job description, but in my case, the job description was along the lines of "Know. Everything. Do. Everything." with a level of generic that made it mostly useless.


Thanks for the quick and detailed reply. I will keep this in mind while writing my CV and for an interview if I get one. Sorry if I am misinterpreting this but the way you make this sound is that we are there to train the locals but once that is done....what do you do then if they have locals who can do the same job as you???

Also from what I have read in other threads, there is nothing on how the increase in pay is defined e.g. on a yearly basis. I am assuming that they increase your pay after every year or does it stay the same...how is it with ENEC?

Thanks for all you help and sorry to keep asking you more and more questions....I am quite excited about this opportunity and want to get some very specific details


----------



## Evok

In general to training our replacements the answer is yes. The locals are hiring lots and lots of outside talent in order to build and operate these reactors, but also aggressively trying to use that outside talent to get knowledge transfer into their infrastructure. 

What do you do when someone can do the same job as you? Well I suppose you realize that you're expendable at that point. In perspective, though, none of the Universities have a true Nuclear Engineering program (Khalifa is trying), and only two have any form of Nuclear Technician training. Most of the staff who are training to operate these reactors are ~3 or more years away from the Bachelor degree, and then there is the apprenticeship, specialized training, in reactor training, etc. Think of it more like a seven year contract.

But trust me on this one, stressing in your job interview that you're going to actively try to cross-train your colleagues is a one way ticket to the top of the CV stack. You should, naturally, also do this as you promise once you get here. 

I can't speak for the pay increases at ENEC. Generally there is some form of yearly raise, which appears to be only on the basic salary (look that up in the forums). From what I've been told (I've not yet been around long enough for a salary increase), it depends on company a lot, but in general they tend to be generous. 

Any more details, let me know.


----------



## yugo

Evok said:


> In general to training our replacements the answer is yes. The locals are hiring lots and lots of outside talent in order to build and operate these reactors, but also aggressively trying to use that outside talent to get knowledge transfer into their infrastructure.
> 
> What do you do when someone can do the same job as you? Well I suppose you realize that you're expendable at that point. In perspective, though, none of the Universities have a true Nuclear Engineering program (Khalifa is trying), and only two have any form of Nuclear Technician training. Most of the staff who are training to operate these reactors are ~3 or more years away from the Bachelor degree, and then there is the apprenticeship, specialized training, in reactor training, etc. Think of it more like a seven year contract.
> 
> But trust me on this one, stressing in your job interview that you're going to actively try to cross-train your colleagues is a one way ticket to the top of the CV stack. You should, naturally, also do this as you promise once you get here.
> 
> I can't speak for the pay increases at ENEC. Generally there is some form of yearly raise, which appears to be only on the basic salary (look that up in the forums). From what I've been told (I've not yet been around long enough for a salary increase), it depends on company a lot, but in general they tend to be generous.
> 
> Any more details, let me know.


I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions, I will pm you if I need any help later on and what you have told me about the process already will help me greatly. I am hoping I get a response by tomorrow for the job description and then I have to figure out how to write a proper CV for this due to resumes/cover letters being used in Canada rather than CVs


----------



## Evok

Heads up about the CV. CV can mean resume in different parts of the world. I provided closer to a resume (2 page) instead of my full CV (5 pages+) and they referred to my resume as a CV. 

Don't stress too hard, but read my earlier posts about don't skimp on the tech power, because you've got to fight the wall of expat experts before you get too deep into the Emirati hiring officers. 

Good Luck!


----------



## babutan

Evok, 

With 14 years of nuclear experience, it seems like I got a lower bound offer from enec. ~135k USD annual after everything included. There wasn't anything mentioned about payout for air ticket travel in the offer, so I did not include that in the number. 

I make about 10-15% less here in the US. Not sure if the allowances provided is an upper bound and there would be any leftover at the end of every month. We live simply and are by no means lavish. 

The offer did say the allowance varies depending on family size. Not sure how much that factors into the quoted ~150-200k USD.

Love to take it for the experience (for my wife and me), but just wanted to make sure we weren't shortchanged here. 

Would appreciate it if you can provide your opinion. 




Evok said:


> ~150-200k USD after *everything* is included, e.g. cash payout for your ticket travel, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> In-field experience, preferably a mix of industrial + training background. Expect that they really want a smooth transition for the start of the Barakah Nuclear Power Plan (thus show a steady hand), and a love of training other people (because they're trying to get their Emirati staff prepped for takeover).
> 
> Don't show aggressiveness (haha, American telling a Canadian that), and ensure that you're well prepared (read the rest of the forum) for how to cope with moving here.
> 
> Good luck, and feel free to PM me if you want more background.


----------



## Evok

I need a bit more clarity here...

135 with all allowances (except air, which, by the way, is flipping expensive), 

but... they mentioned other expenses related to the family? 

Without the whole picture I can't really advise. Give me a PM or a second post, and I'll try to be more useful.


----------



## babutan

They mentioned that the vacation allowance (~ aed2k/month) is approximate and subject to change based on family circumstances i.e family size, age of children etc. I will have to get further clarification from them. 

But for now, the package is 135k annual with all allowances (vacation, housing, furniture, phone, utilities, transportation, recreation) included. 31 days leave excluding public holidays. Health insurance included. No mention about air travel from home to uae. 

Basic salary offered is about half what I currently make. But I have read that one should look at the entire package, not just the basic salary.

Submitted my resume, got a 20 min phone interview and months later, this offer. Have not got a job description yet. 





Evok said:


> I need a bit more clarity here...
> 
> 135 with all allowances (except air, which, by the way, is flipping expensive),
> 
> but... they mentioned other expenses related to the family?
> 
> Without the whole picture I can't really advise. Give me a PM or a second post, and I'll try to be more useful.


----------



## Evok

babutan said:


> They mentioned that the vacation allowance (~ aed2k/month) is approximate and subject to change based on family circumstances i.e family size, age of children etc. I will have to get further clarification from them.
> 
> But for now, the package is 135k annual with all allowances (vacation, housing, furniture, phone, utilities, transportation, recreation) included. 31 days leave excluding public holidays. Health insurance included. No mention about air travel from home to uae.
> 
> Basic salary offered is about half what I currently make. But I have read that one should look at the entire package, not just the basic salary.
> 
> Submitted my resume, got a 20 min phone interview and months later, this offer. Have not got a job description yet.




It's a bit low, but not a slap in the face. Renegotiate one round, which will likely net you about 5k US, and clarify that the air tickets are included (as per UAE law) as a perk. 

Incredibly important points: Ask about school cost reimbursement. It's very expensive here, all the schools are for-profit.


----------



## babutan

Sure will. Thanks for your help!




Evok said:


> It's a bit low, but not a slap in the face. Renegotiate one round, which will likely net you about 5k US, and clarify that the air tickets are included (as per UAE law) as a perk.
> 
> Incredibly important points: Ask about school cost reimbursement. It's very expensive here, all the schools are for-profit.


----------



## Evok

babutan said:


> Sure will. Thanks for your help!


No problem!


----------



## nuke engg

Hi everyone,

I’m kinda seeking a career in nuclear newbuild UAE, I’ve been lookin for a good few months now to be honest,but no luck so far yet. I am a civil/structural engineer, got more than 10 years of experience in nuclear – just wondering are they hiring civil/structural engineers yet, either with ENEC or others?

Wondering how you all managed to find an opportunity with ENEC, eg. online application or recruitment agent etc.?

any reply on this is much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Evok

nuke engg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m kinda seeking a career in nuclear newbuild UAE, I’ve been lookin for a good few months now to be honest,but no luck so far yet. I am a civil/structural engineer, got more than 10 years of experience in nuclear – just wondering are they hiring civil/structural engineers yet, either with ENEC or others?
> 
> Wondering how you all managed to find an opportunity with ENEC, eg. online application or recruitment agent etc.?
> 
> any reply on this is much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers



They hare hiring civs like mad at ENEC (the builder/operator), but not at FANR (the regulator) to my knowledge. 

I was grabbed by a recruitment agent, but they are always taking online applications at both places. 

Good luck


----------



## nuke engg

Hi evoke,

To be perfectly honest, I've tried both, sent a online CV to FANR couple of months ago and forward my CV to HR person in ENEC two weeks ago, but no reply. don't understand why, caz i have hard core nuclear experience for more than 10 years.

Wondering what sort of specific skills they after? - well, having read your previous thread it looks training and site based experience are the most important, is this a case for a civil engineer too?? caz we wont operate the power station we just built them. 

is there anyone else is hiring that you know of? i.e. contractors and sub contractors and etc.. 

once again appreciate your thoughts on this pal.

Cheers


----------



## Evok

nuke engg said:


> Hi evoke,
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I've tried both, sent a online CV to FANR couple of months ago and forward my CV to HR person in ENEC two weeks ago, but no reply. don't understand why, caz i have hard core nuclear experience for more than 10 years.
> 
> Wondering what sort of specific skills they after? - well, having read your previous thread it looks training and site based experience are the most important, is this a case for a civil engineer too?? caz we wont operate the power station we just built them.
> 
> is there anyone else is hiring that you know of? i.e. contractors and sub contractors and etc..
> 
> once again appreciate your thoughts on this pal.
> 
> Cheers


KEPCO, which is the Korean group building the reactors, is pulling in a lot of their Korean talent, so you can try contacting them.

However, two weeks is *nothing* to have not heard back. Some of my colleagues were called close to nine months AFTER applying on their first callback. Business moves at the speed of... maybe we should have some coffee and, you know... I dunno, can we think about... maybe... doing some work? Tomorrow? Tomorrow would be good. Yeah, we can wait till tomorrow. 

Unrelated and not to be a slam, but if you wrote in similar English when you applied, they probably will never call you back. Hard to walk through all the LOLspeak and grammer issues.


----------



## nuke engg

Thanks for the reply once again Pal,

Will post the CV to KEPCO, see what they have to say.

I am little surprised to know that English is a big deal out there - I mean, are they not trying to build nuclear plants in the UAE with help of Koreans? 

anyway, thanks for the comments

Cheers


----------



## Evok

When you have an Arab with bad English, and a Korean with bad English, the Englishman is not allowed to have bad English.

If they do, they sound like Americans.

True Story.


----------



## nuke engg

No argument there pal, God bless Americans!!


----------



## nassou38

*Health physics and environment monitoring in nuclear !*

Hello everybody !
I would like to know if somebody heard about nuclear jobs in UAE , especially about health physics or "radioprotection" and environment monitoring in nuclear ?

I work in nuclear " Health physics service" since 9 years in France , i worked much with " gamma spectrometry " ,"liquid scintillation"...

If somebody could answer me , i will be happy.

My dream is to work there !

Thank you !


----------



## Evok

nassou38 said:


> Hello everybody !
> I would like to know if somebody heard about nuclear jobs in UAE , especially about health physics or "radioprotection" and environment monitoring in nuclear ?
> 
> I work in nuclear " Health physics service" since 9 years in France , i worked much with " gamma spectrometry " ,"liquid scintillation"...
> 
> If somebody could answer me , i will be happy.
> 
> My dream is to work there !
> 
> Thank you !



1) Yes, that's kinda the whole point of this thread, which I encourage you to read.
2) Several Frenchmen are already working out here from the field. 
3) Several Health Physicists have been hired in both the medical and nuclear sectors. National Security here is also hiring them in some cases, but those jobs are hard to get.
4) Try ENEC or FANR. 
5) Improve your English greatly before you apply. They're quite picky here about making sure expatriate English is very good. 
6) See #1. Go read this thread.


----------



## nassou38

Thank you for your answer !


----------



## VSJ

Hi, 
I am new to this forum.
I am currently working in a construction company in the UAE. I would like to build a career in nuclear engineering. I would like to know what is the scope of this field particularly in the UAE. any comments ?


----------



## nuke engg

Hi evoke 

Finally, I received that magic phone call last week and the interview went really well, the feedback was really good saying that the interviewers were impressed with me and my experience (I don’t know how important this feedback in terms of salary and position they are going to offer me). 

Now, I have been asked to submit the document – this is real pain in my ass to be honest, I already am aware that my degree certificates required to be accredited/attested by UAE embassy – so that’s fine with me, but rest of them are real pain – e.g. they want to see my salary certificate (I don’t really know what that means?) and they don’t wanna accept my pay slip as proof of earning – that’s where my nuclear site allowance is mentioned. This is totally opposite to what we do here in the UK, people here trust what interviewee says and never asked to submit pay slips or anything. 


They wanna see the offer letter with the current employer as an alternative for pay slips, which is couple of years old and I had my salary reviewed couple of times after that. 

My real question is, my current basic salary being very low (excluding site allowance), which works out after tax close to 15k AED per month (thanks to week pound), wondering how important is my basic salary factor when it comes to deciding the salary offer?

How much can I negotiate, bear in mind I have 11 years of nuclear industry experience – what is the acceptance criteria?

Thanks a million in advance pal.

Cheers


----------



## Evok

Here, HR departments all give out things they call salary certificates. It's needed to do *anything*. Imagine as if in applying for a UK job that someone didn't have any form of ID. It's absurd and insane that someone wouldn't have exactly what the UAE is culture is looking for. Or so they say. 

Well, what does that mean? It means go to your HR department in the UK and have them give you proof of your salary and your profession with a formal letter. 

They don't trust people here... for good reason. 

It will be... relatively important. Depends on how well you sold yourself. 

How much can you negotiate? Between 5 and 50%. They can work with you very easily within about 10%. After that it will cause very significant delays. Higher negotiation just means thing get delayed a lot more. And as they delay, it's more likely the guy whose job it is to do approval stuff... just decides that he would rather take a vacation and tell the other expats to work harder than fill out the forms. 

All negotiations are a risk. Good Luck.


----------



## nuke engg

Thanks Evok

I've just received a email, saying they are leaning towards accepting my payslips along with the reference letter from employer as a proof of my current job and earnings in the UK, which is good considering the fact that my allowances were mentioned in there.

will let you know what they have to offer if they did, which is gonna be i dont know after a month at least??.

Thanks for the reply

Cheers


----------



## VSJ

Hi evoke,
I am considering a career in nuclear engineering. I am currently a graduate in Electrical and Electronics Engg. I would like to take up a masters in the US. Can you please advice me on what the scope of this field is , particularly in the UAE. thanks in advance


----------



## VSJ

Hi evoke,
I am considering a career in nuclear engineering. I am currently a graduate in Electrical and Electronics Engg. I would like to take up a masters in the US. Can you please advice me on what the scope of this field is , particularly in the UAE. thanks in advance


----------



## nuke engg

Evok
I'm still waiting to hear from ENEC - It's been nearly 4 weeks since I sent all the documents they asked for, and 6 weeks since my interview - When i contacted them they said they going through the internal process, wondering is it something normal? Or it just happening to me?

wonder what the internal process mean? proof checking my docs, security clearance etc.. (i already have a security clearance here in the UK) - wonder. what else do i have to go through other than so called "internal process"?.

how did your recruitment process go? Did you have to wait this long?

I know the nature of the industry we're in is a bit slow, but didn't expect this long, just to receive an offer.

thank very much pal.

Cheers


----------



## moedaddy

Can someone please advise me on how to get a interview with ENEC? I applied back in June/July 2012 and no luck yet. Is there any contact information for HR?


----------



## caskeyma

IF you were considering contract work in the US paying $80 an hour or roughly $166K/yr is it reasonably to expect that given the current exchange rate that you should accept no less than 612k/yr AED


----------



## caskeyma

One other thing I have 30+ years’ experience in nuclear operations, work control, digital I&C design, testing, licensing, startup and a few other skill. So is the $165k a little on the low side in Dubai


----------



## nukeMich

Hi, I found this thread very informative. I am currently finishing up my Phd in nuclear engineering in the US and I have 6 years of working experience in the power utility industry (prior to doing my phd). What salary can I ask from ENEC based on my education level and working experience?


----------



## Evok

Sorry for my long hiatus, folks. 

OK, to answer your questions with regard to ENEC, the answer is.... I don't know. 

Sorry, I don't work for ENEC directly. I can say that their response times are legendary (in the bad, slow sort of way)... Best advice I can give you is never wait on a job offer in this world, and certainly not in this country. 

Now, salary commands? Ph. D, about 5 years experience... you're probably still talking around 165k. Maybe a little more.


----------



## nukeMich

Evok said:


> Sorry for my long hiatus, folks.
> 
> OK, to answer your questions with regard to ENEC, the answer is.... I don't know.
> 
> Sorry, I don't work for ENEC directly. I can say that their response times are legendary (in the bad, slow sort of way)... Best advice I can give you is never wait on a job offer in this world, and certainly not in this country.
> 
> Now, salary commands? Ph. D, about 5 years experience... you're probably still talking around 165k. Maybe a little more.


Thanks Evok... just to confirm, does it matter that the 5 yrs experience is not in the nuclear industry? I was afraid they may just consider me as a fresh PhD graduate.


----------



## Evok

Depends on if it was relevant field. Michigan is pretty famous for it's neutronics... what's your sub-area and your experience?


----------



## nukeMich

Evok said:


> Depends on if it was relevant field. Michigan is pretty famous for it's neutronics... what's your sub-area and your experience?


My area in nuclear is pretty much in the neutronics, dealing with optimizing the fuel cycle. Working on some new deterministic method. Whereas my working experience was as an electrical engineer in a power utility. Not related.


----------



## Evok

Nothing wrong with cross-training. You still worked at the power utility in an engineering fashion, meaning you learned that culture, you learned how to deliver, and you learned how to stick to schedule. 

Sell it and they'll buy it in that framework.

Be aware it'll take a *long* time when you apply. Over a year, likely. 

Send me a private message if you have any other questions, and good luck.


----------



## nukeMich

Evok said:


> Nothing wrong with cross-training. You still worked at the power utility in an engineering fashion, meaning you learned that culture, you learned how to deliver, and you learned how to stick to schedule.
> 
> Sell it and they'll buy it in that framework.
> 
> Be aware it'll take a *long* time when you apply. Over a year, likely.
> 
> Send me a private message if you have any other questions, and good luck.


Thanks for all the advice. Most helpful indeed. I can't send you pm yet though, still a newbie on the forum. Thanks anyways.


----------



## nuke engg

Evok said:


> Sorry for my long hiatus, folks.
> 
> OK, to answer your questions with regard to ENEC, the answer is.... I don't know.
> 
> Sorry, I don't work for ENEC directly. I can say that their response times are legendary (in the bad, slow sort of way)... Best advice I can give you is never wait on a job offer in this world, and certainly not in this country.
> 
> Now, salary commands? Ph. D, about 5 years experience... you're probably still talking around 165k. Maybe a little more.


Thanks Evoke,

I still haven't got the Job offer yet, it's been 4months since the interview - everytime contact them they reply to me nicely saying that I am still under recruitment process and they are very sorry that this takes longer than they anticipated.

I am confused whether to leave it or to keep the hope alive.

Thanks


----------



## ahmdref

Hello everyone,

I have done my interview with ENEC today morning and they said they will get back to me. I had a feeling that the person who interviewed me liked me.

I just have a question for the people already working in ENEC, how long does it take for them to get back to you after your interview?

I would really appreciate it if someone gets back to me.

Thanks


----------



## nuke engg

ahmdref said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have done my interview with ENEC today morning and they said they will get back to me. I had a feeling that the person who interviewed me liked me.
> 
> I just have a question for the people already working in ENEC, how long does it take for them to get back to you after your interview?
> 
> I would really appreciate it if someone gets back to me.
> 
> Thanks


oh,,They'll get back to you in a couple of days time (most likely day after the interview) should they want to this further - but this is where real fun begins, you need to go through document submission, internal approvals etc.. etc this could take months or may be a year depending on how quickly they need you..

All the best


----------



## ahmdref

Many thanks for your reply Nuke engg, the interviewer over there told me they'l get back to me within two weeks, I have already submitted two applications yesterday along with plenty of other documents. I hope I pass the interview with them and get a job offer.

did you get your job offer or not yet though?


----------



## nuke engg

they might offer you a job in two weeks time - keep your fingers crossed, you never know. 

no, i am still waiting nothing finalized in my case so far yet..


----------



## ahmdref

Thanks a lot.

Wish u all the best too


----------



## Northeast

Hi guys:

I am new to this forum. I got call from HR and they said I will be hired as Grade 5. Does anyone know what that means in terms of benefits?

Thanks!


----------



## Northeast

In the previous post I meant to say ENEC HR


----------



## ahmdref

Congratz Northeast, I can't tell you exactly what the benefits are and but I can tell you that its a great grade in terms of salary and benefits.

However, I still haven't received a call from them, may I ask you when was your interview and how much time did it take them to reply?


----------



## Northeast

Well...it was a pretty quick turnaround ...may be less than a week. Now I have to go through the clearance process. Not sure how long that takes. Any idea on the clearance turnaround timings??


----------



## ahmdref

Congratulations again,
regarding the clearance process, I have heard that it takes sometime, you can even check this forum to make sure. However, since they have gave you a grade, then expect it to be soon.


----------



## nuke engg

Northeast said:


> Well...it was a pretty quick turnaround ...may be less than a week. Now I have to go through the clearance process. Not sure how long that takes. Any idea on the clearance turnaround timings??


i've been offered a job with grade 6, benefits aren't that good - not sure whether Grade 5 is superior than 6 or other way around. 

I'm negotiating with them at the moment, looks like they wont change their mind. 

Do you know what's your job tile is?

coudn't PM you as your are a newbie - happy to discuss further in email if you like.

Cheers


----------



## Northeast

Sure Nuke Engg...please send me your e-mail address.


----------



## nuke engg

its /snip talk later


----------



## Northeast

I am not sure how the PM works....but as you can see your e-mail was removed. I guess we will chat once my PM gets activated.


----------



## Nuke_Eng1

Congratulations Northeast. It seems they have a huge number of applicants that they are trying to screen. Their biggest challenge is resourcing and ensuring they have quality ppl hired for the right job since nuclear is a specific skill set with regards to safety.

I was told that it typically takes few months after the interview for them to make an offer. Is that a true?


----------



## Northeast

I think it is being evaluated on case-by-case basis. I got a call few months after I sent the resume. After the call, it only took about 1-2 weeks for them to make the decision. Again...as I said earlier, I believe their decisions are on case-by-case basis. I hope I answered your question.


----------



## Nuke_Eng1

Yes you did and I agree it is on a case-by-case basis depending on the needs and urgency. We should exchange contact info. You never know, I might see you down there....


----------



## khanf1

Sorry to highjack this thread but i wanted to ask this question specifically from Canadian, That how are you applying for jobs in UAE. Through a recruiter. direct company website. 

I have applied through quite a few jobs through gulftelent and bayt but got no response. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Northeast

How is the work culture in ENEC. Can someone shed some light on work culture, facilities at the plant location, work schedule, attitude towards non-locals etc...?


----------



## Evok

Northeast said:


> How is the work culture in ENEC. Can someone shed some light on work culture, facilities at the plant location, work schedule, attitude towards non-locals etc...?


1) Culture is similar to what you'd find in the rest of the UAE, except that things are a little more hurried. That said, it'll be much slower than what you'll find in the US. Don't backtalk your superiors, never upset a local, that sort of stuff. Same as you'll find on the rest of the forum. 

2) They've got decent facilities. I don't recall what they are off hand, but there's good, hot food, decent housing, etc etc.

3) Work schedule depends a lot on what you're doing. 

4) Attitude is the same as what you find in the rest of the UAE in a large scale position. Different countries are respected at different levels. Americans are basically #2 after locals in respect (but that's a way, way big step function). Once again, other parts of the forum can explain this, so I won't go into huge detail here. 

Shoot me a PM. Rare to find a fellow American here (in nuclear).


----------



## Linken

Hello all,

Always good to see a nuclear engineering thread on the go. I am a young expat just starting at Khalifa University as a nuclear engineering intern. 

A friend of mine is currently finishing their engineering degrees back in England and are looking for roles in the the nuclear industry in the UAE. Do you know if they have anything going for entry level graduates or are the roles all for senior engineers?

Cheers


----------



## Evok

Linken said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Always good to see a nuclear engineering thread on the go. I am a young expat just starting at Khalifa University as a nuclear engineering intern.
> 
> A friend of mine is currently finishing their engineering degrees back in England and are looking for roles in the the nuclear industry in the UAE. Do you know if they have anything going for entry level graduates or are the roles all for senior engineers?
> 
> Cheers


All Senior. 

Sorry mate.


----------



## NucExpat

Hey Evok - now that you have been there some time - 

1. Is the expat turnover high at your employer?

2. Are you (a regulator) allowed to interact with the Americans working for the contractors/ENEC - and if you have met any over your stay, how is the turnover there 

Thanks


----------



## Evok

1) Expat turnover is extremely low at my employer. Part of this is inertia, part of it is that they've actually cherry picked pretty hard to get really talented folks. 

2) I can interact with ENEC/contractors, and they gave the typical bare end ethics arguments about why you have to maintain distance, etc etc. This is rarely observed, however, because ENEC and FANR were the same organization until they split. THAT SAID... I take it just as seriously as I do in the US, meaning that anyone working in the areas that I inspect are unfortunately not on my typical guest lists for BBQ, and I will never visit their house for hospitality, etc. 

To answer your more direct question: turnover appears to be very low, but I'm not privy to their precise statistics.


----------



## Jubbly Boy

Evok said:


> 4) Attitude is the same as what you find in the rest of the UAE in a large scale position. Different countries are respected at different levels. Americans are basically #2 after locals in respect (but that's a way, way big step function). Once again, other parts of the forum can explain this, so I won't go into huge detail here.
> 
> Shoot me a PM. Rare to find a fellow American here (in nuclear).


not true, any westerner/European is no.2 as long as they are white.

I've seen european indians and pakistanis not treated equally as white westerners.


----------



## dav1d

*Moving to UAE soon*

Hi,

I have been successful at interview and will be joining a company supporting the new build project in the UAE, hopefully in Sept.
Does anybody have any tips to make the transition from the UK to the UAE a smooth one?
I will mostly be unaccompanied, but my wife will come and go when she can for visits. We have no dependant kids - they have all grown up 
I am happy with the technicalities of what I will be doing - 30 yrs in the nuclear industry, but the expat stuff will be new.

Thanks


----------



## Jubbly Boy

dav1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been successful at interview and will be joining a company supporting the new build project in the UAE, hopefully in Sept.
> Does anybody have any tips to make the transition from the UK to the UAE a smooth one?
> I will mostly be unaccompanied, but my wife will come and go when she can for visits. We have no dependant kids - they have all grown up
> I am happy with the technicalities of what I will be doing - 30 yrs in the nuclear industry, but the expat stuff will be new.
> 
> Thanks


one really important quote to remember is "because they can!"

when i came over things would happen and i would lose my rag and say things like "how bloody stupid is that, why on earth would you do that" and my boss would always reply "because they can".

you can go mad out here quite quickly with red tape and apathy.

i went into a VW showroom last week and asked for the servicing costs (typical) for an R32 or R36 (thinking of buying a secondhand one) the guy said we dont make them anymore. i know i want to buy a secondhand one how much is the servicing. to which i get we dont have any for sale, yes thats ok i just want to know servicing costs.

ok come with me, gives me a business card for the secondhand car salesman, give this guy a call and he will tell you if he can get you a secondhand one. at that point i lost the plot and gave him the card back and said forget it!

some times it is really difficult getting things done here.


----------



## Nuc.engable

Hello everyone, 
I am kinda new to this forum and I have some questions regarding the title of this threat, and I wish I can find the answer here.

I am a fresh graduate nuclear engineer (22 yo) I have zero experience in any kind of paid job in nuclear industry, I just graduated last month. During my final semester, an ENEC's delegation came to our dept at university seeking for nuclear engineers for a position that is located at "Braka NPP" and there are more than one vacancy (I heard they are seeking for fresh graduates -not sure about it-) anyway I had my first interview while I was sill student, it was fast, but 3 days after I graduated and received my degree certificate they contacted me asking about my GPA and scheduling a second interview, it was scheduled a week later, the interview went great they actually called me again to the office offering me a cup of coffee and saying that I did great and wishing to see me again, they interviewed about 25 engineers and called back only 5 of them 4 weeks later. I was one of the 5 they called, they only asked for my degree certificate attested by UAE embassy without any details about the job offer or description, and when I asked them about it they said there are many areas such : construction, operation, design ... etc things I have no experience in, but they did mention " senior Reactor Operator Program" more than once justifying that they want to achieve the highest standards in operating the plants despite the fact the reactor operator doesn't have to be a nuclear engineer.

I am sorry for the long story, the question is " does that mean I got the job, or what!!?"
and if so does the process take long till I get the job offer and details !? and how much I may get paid for being a zero experienced fresh graduate ?...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jferrose

Hi hoping you all can help me. My husband just got an official offer from ENEC. It says he will need to be based in Barakah. We have 2 young children and I want to live in a community with young families. Can you recommend an area to live? Do we have to move to Barakah or does he stay there during the work week and come home weekend? Thanks a million


----------



## Cbay

Jferrose said:


> Hi hoping you all can help me. My husband just got an official offer from ENEC. It says he will need to be based in Barakah. We have 2 young children and I want to live in a community with young families. Can you recommend an area to live? Do we have to move to Barakah or does he stay there during the work week and come home weekend? Thanks a million


Congrats on the offer. My Security Clearance got recently cleared and I am waiting for mine. I am working through a recruiter and he suggested staying in Abu Dhabi as I will be moving with my wife & kids. He also mentioned that they are building a mini city for ENEC employees near BARAKAH. May I know how long it took between Security clearance & the official offer from ENEC?


----------



## Jferrose

Cbay said:


> Congrats on the offer. My Security Clearance got recently cleared and I am waiting for mine. I am working through a recruiter and he suggested staying in Abu Dhabi as I will be moving with my wife & kids. He also mentioned that they are building a mini city for ENEC employees near BARAKAH. May I know how long it took between Security clearance & the official offer from ENEC?


Hi Cbay we started this process in April. Interviews in June. Offer in Aug. We are still unclear how long before we are actually hit the ground in Abu Dhabi. Best of luck to you and maybe we will meet in the sand


----------



## Cbay

Jferrose said:


> Hi Cbay we started this process in April. Interviews in June. Offer in Aug. We are still unclear how long before we are actually hit the ground in Abu Dhabi. Best of luck to you and maybe we will meet in the sand


Thank you for sharing the info. With the Ramadan done, hopefully I will hear back from ENEC pretty soon. Good luck on your move to the desert.


----------



## busybee2

Cbay said:


> Congrats on the offer. My Security Clearance got recently cleared and I am waiting for mine. I am working through a recruiter and he suggested staying in Abu Dhabi as I will be moving with my wife & kids. He also mentioned that they are building a mini city for ENEC employees near BARAKAH. May I know how long it took between Security clearance & the official offer from ENEC?


if you have a family then there is nothing out there in the sand.. nearest civilsation would be guessing at ruwais.


----------



## 29HSE02

*Interview*



Evok said:


> 1) Culture is similar to what you'd find in the rest of the UAE, except that things are a little more hurried. That said, it'll be much slower than what you'll find in the US. Don't backtalk your superiors, never upset a local, that sort of stuff. Same as you'll find on the rest of the forum.
> 
> 2) They've got decent facilities. I don't recall what they are off hand, but there's good, hot food, decent housing, etc etc.
> 
> 3) Work schedule depends a lot on what you're doing.
> 
> 4) Attitude is the same as what you find in the rest of the UAE in a large scale position. Different countries are respected at different levels. Americans are basically #2 after locals in respect (but that's a way, way big step function). Once again, other parts of the forum can explain this, so I won't go into huge detail here.
> 
> Shoot me a PM. Rare to find a fellow American here (in nuclear).


Dear Mr. Evok,

I'm new in the forum , Currently working in a Government Company in Abu Dhabi ( Ruwais ). I was contacted by ENEC and advised me that my CV was shortlisted for an HSE Position. I just want to know, how long will it take for them to arrange an interview session and any idea for the package being offered for HSE? 

Any information will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Kemps89

Hi, I am contemplating applying for a position with ENEC. I am from the USA and I have a wife and three young school-aged children - all boys. I am a registered professional engineer, have a BS in nuclear engineering, and have been working in the nuclear field for about 20 years with both private industry and with the US NRC.

I know this thread is old but I'm hoping someone is still monitoring it. For expats working with ENEC, where do you prefer to live? What sort of salary would you anticipate someone with my credentials could secure with ENEC?

I am curious because it appears as though Abu Dhabi is too far of a drive to commute each day should the normal day-to-day job be at the facility and there doesn't appear to be much around the facility save a small town, Al Ruwais.

Would it be worth my while to relocate given my situation and family? I don't think I would want to live in Abu Dhabi and commute each day or commute at the beginning and end of the week and just stay in a hotel/small apartment during the week.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Evok

Kemps89 said:


> I know this thread is old but I'm hoping someone is still monitoring it. For expats working with ENEC, where do you prefer to live? What sort of salary would you anticipate someone with my credentials could secure with ENEC?
> 
> Would it be worth my while to relocate given my situation and family? I don't think I would want to live in Abu Dhabi and commute each day or commute at the beginning and end of the week and just stay in a hotel/small apartment during the week.


Take what you make in the states. Add about ~35k USD in housing. You can get more than that if you're top tier, but that's a basic way to estimate the wage. 

Depends on what you're doing. If you're in the in-town offices, then it's trivial, live in Abu Dhabi. If you're on site, there is site housing. 

Don't make this decision lightly. Good schools are not just hard to find, but often require a year or more in advance to get your kids into them as few schools teach even remotely as good as public schools in the US. Also, Americans struggle here, often, with the cultural impact. My wife has nearly gotten us in a trouble by holding onto the typical American view of things. 

Hope that helps. 
Evok


----------



## Kemps89

Evok said:


> Take what you make in the states. Add about ~35k USD in housing. You can get more than that if you're top tier, but that's a basic way to estimate the wage.
> 
> Depends on what you're doing. If you're in the in-town offices, then it's trivial, live in Abu Dhabi. If you're on site, there is site housing.
> 
> Don't make this decision lightly. Good schools are not just hard to find, but often require a year or more in advance to get your kids into them as few schools teach even remotely as good as public schools in the US. Also, Americans struggle here, often, with the cultural impact. My wife has nearly gotten us in a trouble by holding onto the typical American view of things.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Evok


Wow, an ~$35k pay raise isn't nearly as attractive as what I envisioned and definitely would be a non-starter. Would FANR be in the same ballpark with compensation?


----------



## Evok

Kemps89 said:


> Wow, an ~$35k pay raise isn't nearly as attractive as what I envisioned and definitely would be a non-starter. Would FANR be in the same ballpark with compensation?


I'm talking general compensation in the UAE. Since I work for one of the two of the companies mentioned, I'm keeping it a bit generic. 

Yeah, there's the "make double or triple" promise some people make. More realistically, it's home + quite a bit of housing/car such. 

Trust me, if you're in this just for the cash, going from USA to UAE... they're not going to be able to pay you enough if you're stable where you're at, and even if they do, be aware that things like school cost ~10k USD per student. Or higher. 

Regardless, I'd apply. It'll take ~12 months for them to get back to you. That's just the speed of business here. 

-EVOK


----------



## nuclearinuae

*Kabayan in UAE*



29HSE02 said:


> Dear Mr. Evok,
> 
> I'm new in the forum , Currently working in a Government Company in Abu Dhabi ( Ruwais ). I was contacted by ENEC and advised me that my CV was shortlisted for an HSE Position. I just want to know, how long will it take for them to arrange an interview session and any idea for the package being offered for HSE?
> 
> Any information will be highly appreciated.


Hi Kabayan. Are you now working with ENEC?
Any information on the HSE or Environmental post in ENEC?


----------



## 29HSE02

nuclearinuae said:


> Hi Kabayan. Are you now working with ENEC?
> Any information on the HSE or Environmental post in ENEC?


Kabayan,

I'm still waiting for their call. the interview was postponed twice and I haven't heard of them since then. Did they contacted you for an Interview?


----------



## nuclearinuae

29HSE02 said:


> Kabayan,
> 
> I'm still waiting for their call. the interview was postponed twice and I haven't heard of them since then. Did they contacted you for an Interview?


Yes, for the last two weeks but more on finalizing the interview schedule. At first they are asking me for the preferred day between 2 days but responded that any day would be fine but don't hear again for this week.


----------



## 29HSE02

nuclearinuae said:


> Yes, for the last two weeks but more on finalizing the interview schedule. At first they are asking me for the preferred day between 2 days but responded that any day would be fine but don't hear again for this week.


Ok, which position were you shortlisted? I heard the have hired 6 new Local HSE Staff. I'm still hoping that they will call. Which place are you working in UAE?


----------



## nuclearinuae

29HSE02 said:


> Ok, which position were you shortlisted? I heard the have hired 6 new Local HSE Staff. I'm still hoping that they will call. Which place are you working in UAE?


How can I send you PM here?


----------



## 29HSE02

I dont know kabayan how to send PM in this forum. send me mail to [email protected]


----------



## asphidel

*Help position*

Hi all...any suggestions on a rate for a GIS specialist with over 10 years experience....?




Evok said:


> Honestly, even from the high expenses I've seen suggested here, the idea of 35k base salary seems quite damn high... maybe I should have negotiated higher cause I'm not getting anywhere near that to move for a similar job, with similar experience.
> 
> Was there some confusion in the post meaning 35k/month + 16k/m housing +...+... +... and that was considered a bad offer?
> 
> ... on a *purely* hypothetical basis of 50k/month (with housing, all such added), would that have been reasonable?


----------



## Henryj529

First post. I submitted a resume for a position with ENEC a couple months back. They scheduled an interview pretty quickly, then no feedback since then. Then I received an email just over a week ago from their HR dept that a different group wanted to interview me for a position. That interview was scheduled for the following morning (Abu Dhabi time). It went well and I received a follow up email within about two hours, saying I was "short listed" and to please fill out the attached paperwork. So, we'll see if the quick responses continue or if it bogs down as this thread seems to suggest.


----------



## cristianoronaldo

*Feedback from ENEC*

Hi Everyone,

I had interview in ENEC for a senior specialist position. 

I came to interview after a referal. 

Interview went quite fine and very positive. They said they will come back to me within the week, and after that promise one month already passed with no contact from them at all. 

But, before interview they were reminding me not to forget visa documents to bring on interview together with birth certificates and marriage certificate too. 

Quite strange or....?

I am really keen to work on this projects, but don't know what to think any more

Should I expect feedback from them in some future or not? Have on idea what to expect....

Any advices?


----------



## janine945

Henryj529 said:


> First post. I submitted a resume for a position with ENEC a couple months back. They scheduled an interview pretty quickly, then no feedback since then. Then I received an email just over a week ago from their HR dept that a different group wanted to interview me for a position. That interview was scheduled for the following morning (Abu Dhabi time). It went well and I received a follow up email within about two hours, saying I was "short listed" and to please fill out the attached paperwork. So, we'll see if the quick responses continue or if it bogs down as this thread seems to suggest.


Hi there I really want to work in ENEC and seen their latest post in their site...could you please help me getvthe HR e-mail add so I could apply directly...thank you


----------



## BedouGirl

janine945 said:


> Hi there I really want to work in ENEC and seen their latest post in their site...could you please help me getvthe HR e-mail add so I could apply directly...thank you


Best to stick with one thread you've started yourself.


----------



## janine945

Hi guys l'm new to this forum, I have seen some vacant position in their sites...do some one knows the email add of their HR?


----------



## bellamy

*Enec*

Hi guys,

I'm a nuclear engineer with 8 years operating and maintenance experience, interested in the opportunity to work in the ENEC program. I have been researching this for some time and have recently submitted an application for a Senior Maintenance Specialist role. Thanks for all your previous comments of your experiences, etc, I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Electrical Engineer_Swed

Hi all,

I have submitted applications for Electrical Engineering positions. Now, I have interview nest week. Could anyone tell me about his experience when he/she had the first interview? What salary level could be OK for +6 years experience at Swedish NPPs?

Thanks in advance


----------



## UNENE

I went through a 20 minute phone interview after which they said I could expect a call from HR. It was straight forward interview. I asked them if this was a permanent position or a contract position and they weren't sure. They were not talking about salary as HR looks after this.

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## RBZ

Hi all,

I am an engineer with 7 years experience in the nuclear field. I am currently working with one of the biggest nuclear companies.
I will have an interview with ENEC for a site based role (permanent contract). 
Could you please advise me concerning the following topics:

1- How are the conditions work at Baraka Site? (i will be spending 4 days on site and 3 days off at AD with my familly). Almost 10h of work/day.
2- In general, how is it to work at ENEC? Do you have some feedback about their management carrers, possibility to progress towards other positions, etc)?

3- Do you have some tips concerning interviews with ENEC? What are the big mistakes to avoid during the interview? 

4- Given, my experience, the fact that i will be based on site (my familly ll stay at Abu Dhabi), and the confortable position and benefits i have now, what would be the minimum salary i have to require? What are the other benefits and allowances that can be provided?


Thank you all in advance!


----------



## bibliophile83

Dear Friends, 

I am in process of getting a job. The functional head has confirmed me that you are selected and HR will contact you for the offer and visa formalities. 

last week HR requested my current salary slip, copy of passport and a job application form to be filled and return.

Till now i didn't get any offer then why they have taken my passport copy ? and what step is next ?

Please guide.

Regards

Bibliophile


----------



## BedouGirl

bibliophile83 said:


> Dear Friends, I am in process of getting a job. The functional head has confirmed me that you are selected and HR will contact you for the offer and visa formalities. last week HR requested my current salary slip, copy of passport and a job application form to be filled and return. Till now i didn't get any offer then why they have taken my passport copy ? and what step is next ? Please guide. Regards Bibliophile


Please don't post duplicates. You've already asked this in another thread and people are responding to you. Thank you.


----------



## EXPATTORONTO

*Senior I&C Engineer Position - Site Based*

Hello All,

I am going through the hiring process for a full-time Senior I&C Engineer Position at ENEC and had few questions:

1. The recruiter that I applied through stated that the salary is about DHS 55,000. Do they usually provide education allowance for the kids on top of the 55,000

2. What kind of questions will I face in the interviews? What questions did you face during the interview?

3. What is the working environment like at ENEC? is management too strict and tough on their employees or are they easy going? 

4. How secure is a full-time role at ENEC?


----------



## Actionjack

*Ajp*

Hi I'm an engineer with 10+ years experience and would be interested in working on the ENEC project. Can anyone assist with details of a reputable recruiter also any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MPHG

*MPH global and ENEC*

I have very bad experience with MPH Global recruiting company which is searching people for ENEC. I had successful interview with ENEC, after that I got contract for one year, i started with all necessary paper works for visa which costs me a lot of euro, but then suddenly I got short phone call and email that ENEC has cancelled my mobilization!!! 3 months I was in contact with them, they were calling my almost daily, after that I terminated my contract in other project and now everything is gone...
Be careful about ENEC and MPH Global, if you have good job, dont resign!
P.


----------



## UKKhan

*Work at ENEC*

Hello Guys,
I am a nuclear professional with 13 years experience in the nuclear industry, currently a inspector with the UK regulator. I have been interested in relocating and working in the UAE's relatively new nuclear industry. I've had a response from ENEC to my application but i'm trying to work out whether I would be able to afford it with three children whom i wish to take with me. Ideally would've preferred FANR but not sure what the salary/benefits are for the role they've offered. I'm on circa £70k +good pension here in UK. Is it realistic for me to pursue this application? any help would be greatly appreciated e.g. 
what sort of salary should I expect? - is this negotiable or are they rigid?
how secure are the roles?
is £150k p/a realistic?
what are typical rents for a family home? etc. Thank you


----------



## Johny188

nuke engg said:


> Evok
> I'm still waiting to hear from ENEC - It's been nearly 4 weeks since I sent all the documents they asked for, and 6 weeks since my interview - When i contacted them they said they going through the internal process, wondering is it something normal? Or it just happening to me?
> 
> wonder what the internal process mean? proof checking my docs, security clearance etc.. (i already have a security clearance here in the UK) - wonder. what else do i have to go through other than so called "internal process"?.
> 
> how did your recruitment process go? Did you have to wait this long?
> 
> I know the nature of the industry we're in is a bit slow, but didn't expect this long, just to receive an offer.
> 
> thank very much pal.
> 
> Cheers


how long internal approval process take?I am also in this situation submitted documents in the middle of may.Still in approval


----------



## renege

Hi Guys,
I recently cleared the interview from ENEC and awaiting the Job Offer.
I was told that the job will be 4/3 days rotation. How is the working culture and facilities provided by ENEC. Please provide your feedback and experiences.


----------



## zach8700

*Salary for Engineer at ENEC 8 years of experience*



Evok said:


> I'd push for between 45-65 AED/month, after you include all the bonuses, extras, flights home, etc.
> 
> Basic salary won't be that high, but the extras are worth it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Evok
> 
> 
> P.S. If you work for Enec... good chance we run into each other. I don't work for them, but we're close.


Hi,

What's the ongoing salary for nuclear engineer 8+ experience?
Is Ruwais a good place for a family ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Farmgirl31

*Recuiter Info*



EXPATTORONTO said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going through the hiring process for a full-time Senior I&C Engineer Position at ENEC and had few questions:
> 
> 1. The recruiter that I applied through stated that the salary is about DHS 55,000. Do they usually provide education allowance for the kids on top of the 55,000
> 
> 2. What kind of questions will I face in the interviews? What questions did you face during the interview?
> 
> 3. What is the working environment like at ENEC? is management too strict and tough on their employees or are they easy going?
> 
> 4. How secure is a full-time role at ENEC?


Hello EXPATTORONTO,

can you pls share the recruiter you used to secure an interview at ENEC?


----------



## Stevesolar

Farmgirl31 said:


> Hello EXPATTORONTO,
> 
> can you pls share the recruiter you used to secure an interview at ENEC?


Unlikely - as they have not logged on this site since September 2014


----------



## ironhorse

Hi Forum Members,

I'm a new member and first time poster. I'm currently a senior Nuc Eng here in the US with 9+ years of experience in the Nuclear field. I was currently contacted by ENEC HR to complete a questionnaire (a few questions in a table format) and also to submit my current CV. Thanks to this forum, I requested a AED 55,000/month. Does this seem about what the fair rate is going on now? So what does this mean for me and where am I, in terms of the process of getting offer a position at ENEC?

Will they schedule an interview with me next? If so, can anyone of you be kind enough to share with me the kind of questions that they asked and what I can expect?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bihari Superstar

I'm at the stage for waiting for a security clearance. It's been one month and still waiting. Getting a bit antsy, but that's the name of the game! For someone that's gotten security clearance recently, how long did it take?

If anyone has questions regarding the process at ENEC/Nawah prior to the security clearance, I can help answer.


----------



## rsinner

Bihari Superstar said:


> I'm at the stage for waiting for a security clearance. It's been one month and still waiting. Getting a bit antsy, but that's the name of the game! For someone that's gotten security clearance recently, how long did it take?
> 
> If anyone has questions regarding the process at ENEC/Nawah prior to the security clearance, I can help answer.


Can take a couple of weeks to a few months! The relevant officials were probably not on their desk enough during Ramadan, and may be just getting back to their desks after their Eid holidays. Can do nothing but apart from patience. I hope you haven't resigned yet.

PS: posted here just because of the username! Not too many Biharis around here.


----------



## Neetu109

nuke said:


> Hi evok,
> You are right. Turned out the basic salary wasn't even near the amount i was expecting. I tried to negotiate on that but they refused. If your company is a gov. entity, (probably is if you are a nuke) chances are you are kinda stuck with the grade they assign you. With the rest of benefits and allowances, total $$ came close to what i was thinking so i took the offer and guess what..i am here now . I think 50k/month, everything included sounds reasonable for nuke industry here with similar experience level. That's just my opinion. Others may see it differently. lol don't be too. disappointed with low basic salary offer. I was at first...


Hi, Are you still there??

I'm considering a move and have been in talks over a position there but wanted some more insight in expat living there and the organization itself....how was the move over?? Is there continued growth opportunities within the organization?


----------



## ztd_90

Hi Bihari,

I have also submitted my papers for security clearance but they have requested an additional document from me which is the equivalency of the degree. Have you been requested to submit that? I would like to ask if you have received the clearance, if so how long did that take and what is the next step in the recruiting process. Do you get to receive an official contract? do they advise you on when to resign?

Thanks


----------



## Bihari Superstar

Neetu109 said:


> Hi, Are you still there??
> 
> I'm considering a move and have been in talks over a position there but wanted some more insight in expat living there and the organization itself....how was the move over?? Is there continued growth opportunities within the organization?



I'm working here and I will tell you that things are not rosy at all. Infact, things are very unorganized and I can't wait to leave. 
1. There is no family housing available, so if you come here, be prepared to have your spouse live in Abu Dhabi while you live 3 hours away in Ruwais.
2. Whatever is your offer, they will find ways to cut things from it when you come here. Like they won't pay dependent vacation allowance etc.
3. Works hours are stupid, management watches every minute you're there. Most of the expats are experienced salary personnel!
4. They're supposed to startup next year and don't even have basic procedures in place. Goodluck!
5. You feel like you're in jail here, take the bus in the morning with everyone, eat in a cafeteria with everyone at the same time, take the bus home with everyone, and eat dinner at the same time in cafeteria with everyone.

Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## Bihari Superstar

ztd_90 said:


> Hi Bihari,
> 
> I have also submitted my papers for security clearance but they have requested an additional document from me which is the equivalency of the degree. Have you been requested to submit that? I would like to ask if you have received the clearance, if so how long did that take and what is the next step in the recruiting process. Do you get to receive an official contract? do they advise you on when to resign?
> 
> Thanks


They ask for degree to be attested because they do not trust employees here! I could have gotten my degree attested, but just used a 3rd party company to do all the paperwork and saved myself headache. Also, they will not pay to get your degree attested!

The security clearance took 6 weeks. But that will vary depending on the individual.

After the security clearance, they'll give you very little details about onboarding and if you ask them questions, they will give responses such as, "Your move is more than a month away, please bear with us."! You're tickets won't be issued 3-4 days before the move. So a week before the move, you'll wonder if this is even a real job!

They will give you a contract via email and also make you sign one on day 1. They will tell you an email when to resign. They're extremely lacking on the communication front and be prepared to email them often. Hopefully that answered all your questions. I tried to paint a true picture so you can make an informed decision. Goodluck! :grouphug:


----------



## MoCa

*Operations Specialist*

Does anyone know much an Ops specialist would make at NAWAH/ENEC. I am a nuclear engineer in canada with 10 yrs ops experience. Any idea with regards to salary expectations??


----------



## Bihari Superstar

MoCa said:


> Does anyone know much an Ops specialist would make at NAWAH/ENEC. I am a nuclear engineer in canada with 10 yrs ops experience. Any idea with regards to salary expectations??


As I'm sure you've read online, the project has been delayed 2-3 years. Thus, to save cost, they're no longer offering large salary packages as they once were. My guess would be $120k USD.

Also, I have heard that they are detaining people who have tried to quit! Confirm with other sources before you try to come out here! Goodluck!


----------



## candu

hi, did you move or did you get more information? I am currently in negotiations as well and want to know as much as possible before making a move.


----------



## candu

Bihari Superstar said:


> I'm at the stage for waiting for a security clearance. It's been one month and still waiting. Getting a bit antsy, but that's the name of the game! For someone that's gotten security clearance recently, how long did it take?
> 
> If anyone has questions regarding the process at ENEC/Nawah prior to the security clearance, I can help answer.


Hey,
your input to the following will be very helpful.
What are the working conditions at Nawah?
I heard that once you sign an offer, then you are stuck with same salary for good.
What kind of accommodation is being provided at Ruwais? Is it worth taking the familiy to ruwais or leaving them in abu dhabi is better option?
How much room for salary negotiation is there?


----------



## Tempeh

120k sounds really low, I applied through a recruiting agency here in US back in April, and was given a range about 170k. From the person that interviewed me, he said I would here back from HR in a couple weeks with an official offer "soon", it has already been couple weeks, so we'll see.


----------



## iamdoc

I was asked to send in my CV for a FANR position from a FANR manager and was wondering what to expect. I was told that the CV was forwarded to HR for review. At the same time, I also received the same request from a consultant working in HR. Does this mean that I would likely get an interview?


----------



## Coolhari

Hello everyone, I have received an offer from nuclear power plant and waiting for security clearance. My work location will be at site and company will provide me the accommodation. I am recently married (no kids) and my wife will move along with me. I am from IT background. I want to know how are the working conditions at plant? What kind of accomodation will company provide me? Is it ok to stay with wife at Ruwais? How is the life style in Ruwais? Does company release employees easily if they want to leave? I have been offered 100k USD including everything, is it good? I am in dilemma whether to go for it or not. 
Really looking forward for any kind of response from someone and Highly appreciate it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maximus_243

Hi there folks,
I'm interested in a senior specialist position with Nawah. Can someone comment on what might be the expected salary/allowance/perks might be for a grade 2 position for North Americans with 10 yrs of relevant experience.

Also, is there a medication examination as part of candidate selection? If so, what that might entail.


----------



## Power engineer

Electrical Engineer_Swed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted applications for Electrical Engineering positions. Now, I have interview nest week. Could anyone tell me about his experience when he/she had the first interview? What salary level could be OK for +6 years experience at Swedish NPPs?
> 
> Thanks in advance




Hi, 

Hi, I need some information. I have 8 years experience, so how much salary I'm expecting in ENEC electrical system engineer post.


----------



## Power engineer

Power engineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi, I need some information. I have 8 years experience, so how much salary I'm expecting in ENEC electrical system engineer post.



Next week I've interview so what type of questions they will asking, & max how much I can expect the salary... what about family housing..


----------



## Power engineer

*ENEC Abu Dhabi*

Hi guys, 

I have 8 years exp in electrical engineer, I have applied electrical system engineer post in ENEC Abu Dhabi. So any one can suggest me how to attend the interview, how much I will expect salary & what's the facilities they are providing to electrical system engineer for family.

Thanks for advanced


----------



## eaoconnor90

Jferrose said:


> Hi hoping you all can help me. My husband just got an official offer from ENEC. It says he will need to be based in Barakah. We have 2 young children and I want to live in a community with young families. Can you recommend an area to live? Do we have to move to Barakah or does he stay there during the work week and come home weekend? Thanks a million


This is a really old post, but I’m wondering if you ever found these answers or if your husband worked at Barakah. My husband is interested and I have a school-aged daughter and two toddlers.


----------



## Stevesolar

eaoconnor90 said:


> This is a really old post, but I’m wondering if you ever found these answers or if your husband worked at Barakah. My husband is interested and I have a school-aged daughter and two toddlers.


Before asking questions of members - it might be worth clicking on their name and looking to see when they last interacted with this forum.
Many people either did not get their job here or they only stayed here for a short time and therefore don’t look at the forum anymore.
For example - the person that you are asking questions of here last visited the forum in 2014!


----------



## Foster

Bihari Superstar said:


> I'm at the stage for waiting for a security clearance. It's been one month and still waiting. Getting a bit antsy, but that's the name of the game! For someone that's gotten security clearance recently, how long did it take?
> 
> If anyone has questions regarding the process at ENEC/Nawah prior to the security clearance, I can help answer.


Hi Bihari,
Can you kindly assist me with information about how long Nawah takes to send contract of employment. HireRight process was completed but i don't know whether security clearance was completed. They said it takes 3-4 weeks for the process but im in the 4th week now with no response. Is this normal? Im also hesitant to contact my recruiter. Please enlighten me as to when i can start getting worried since its been like ages.


----------



## vHASHEM

Foster said:


> Hi Bihari, Can you kindly assist me with information about how long Nawah takes to send contract of employment. HireRight process was completed but i don't know whether security clearance was completed. They said it takes 3-4 weeks for the process but im in the 4th week now with no response. Is this normal? Im also hesitant to contact my recruiter. Please enlighten me as to when i can start getting worried since its been like ages.


 Updates ??


----------



## vHASHEM

Foster said:


> Hi Bihari,
> Can you kindly assist me with information about how long Nawah takes to send contract of employment. HireRight process was completed but i don't know whether security clearance was completed. They said it takes 3-4 weeks for the process but im in the 4th week now with no response. Is this normal? Im also hesitant to contact my recruiter. Please enlighten me as to when i can start getting worried since its been like ages.


Did you get your security clearance?


----------

